# Straight back, large Shepherd with drive?



## kiwixlshepherd (Jun 19, 2014)

Does anyone know a breeder that breeds large German Shepherds that have plenty of working line instincts/drive? Also looking for protective instincts.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

What do you mean by large? Over sized? 

Are you looking to do sport? What are your plans for the dog?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Keep in mind that the larger the dog the less agile it will be.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Where are you located?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

You've tried every which way to get a different answer .

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/search.php?searchid=26448666

To ship to New Zealand from North America would be tremendously expensive , and there are regulations as to age, rabies vaccination , and quarantine prior to and post shipping . I don't think the dog would be less than a year just because of these regulations. 

I did ship a dog to Hong Kong. Professional who owned one of my dogs here in Canada who went abroad . I boarded and trained the dog while he was re-establishing himself and then sent his dog to his new location. 
When that dog passed , he bought his second dog from me , a pup, and set about getting his import permits from his government. I think you would need to do the same .
You would need permits and you would need to arrange for a federal vet's services. 
The pup I sent needed to follow a schedule of vaccinations, visits to the local, and later the federal levels vet , be quarantined in an approved facility (I was approved for that) , then seen by the vet at the airport . Then arranging for a 16 hour flight , worrying about split hair connections etc etc . 

I think your options would be for you to look locally . Or neighbouring Australia .


----------



## kiwixlshepherd (Jun 19, 2014)

Located in New Zealand


----------



## kiwixlshepherd (Jun 19, 2014)

carmspack said:


> You've tried every which way to get a different answer .
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/search.php?searchid=26448666
> 
> ...


Our family had pure bred German Shepherds 35 years ago, I had one and my brother had one. They were larger (mine was 27' to the shoulder and his was about 30'). They came from different kennels and were very active dogs, could run as fast as any of the cattle dogs if not faster, clear farm gates and fences etc. They never fought with the cattle dogs but would kill possums, any wild pigs or goats that were not ours. They were protective of our boundaries and any animals we had. 

I later did sport and while I was doing this, did security work with my dog. We are looking for a family dog primarily but as we are an very active family we are wanting a dog that is active and also protective of our boundaries. 

We would also look to do a bit Schutzhund out of interest, the dog would be very well trained and it is an interest of mine - not to necessarily win competitions or compete.

We cannot find dogs like these here in New Zealand. The dogs look quite different here - not like the dog I had previously. There are two or three breeders here that breed for the police but they do breed a smaller dog. They have explained to me that the reason for this is that the smaller dogs are more adaptable (fit into smaller spaces, throw them up onto buildings etc). 

I am just looking to see if anyone breeds the sort of dog that I had as a boy as it would be great to find this again for my family.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

Have you looked at any Australian breeders? Perhaps you could visit Shutzhund competitions/clubs in the eastern states and ask around/observe dogs in action. It would be far easier importing a dog from here than North America.


----------



## kiwixlshepherd (Jun 19, 2014)

Chai said:


> Have you looked at any Australian breeders? Perhaps you could visit Shutzhund competitions/clubs in the eastern states and ask around/observe dogs in action. It would be far easier importing a dog from here than North America.


Hi - we have just come back from Australia and did look at kennels in Melbourne and Western Australia. 

Would you know of any breeders that may have what I am looking for?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

A German Shepherd doesn't have to be freakishly huge to be effective.

You are limiting yourself if you're so hung up on size. 

I would look for a good dog first, and size would come absolutely last.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

kiwixlshepherd said:


> Hi - we have just come back from Australia and did look at kennels in Melbourne and Western Australia.
> 
> Would you know of any breeders that may have what I am looking for?


I am in the west, so I don't have an intimate knowledge of Australian working line kennels as most of them are over east. One that comes to mind are Sablecraft here in Perth, but over east I can think of Von Einem, Von Forell, Vom Sirius...but that's just through word of mouth and I don't know much about the types of dogs they produce. If you're not going to be hard core shutzhund-ing, have you considered a show line? A good kennel can give you a slightly larger dog, with good health and drive. It might open up your options a bit.

I am planning on obtaining a working line in a few years and will probably be attending as many working dog competitions as possible to find the right kennel for my needs and lifestyle. Perhaps you could do the same? The extra time and money spent doing hands on research would probably give you the best result 

Oh, and +1 with the size thing. The Shepherds in Australia aren't encouraged to be bred large, especially the working line. Also, working line GSD's as pets isn't very common here yet, and most stock goes towards law enforcement, service dogs, therapy dogs, USAR for example i.e. they are bred for a functional purpose rather than a certain 'look'.

Good luck! Keep us up to date with your search


----------



## kiwixlshepherd (Jun 19, 2014)

Chai said:


> I am in the west, so I don't have an intimate knowledge of Australian working line kennels as most of them are over east. One that comes to mind are Sablecraft here in Perth, but over east I can think of Von Einem, Von Forell, Vom Sirius...but that's just through word of mouth and I don't know much about the types of dogs they produce. If you're not going to be hard core shutzhund-ing, have you considered a show line? A good kennel can give you a slightly larger dog, with good health and drive. It might open up your options a bit.
> 
> I am planning on obtaining a working line in a few years and will probably be attending as many working dog competitions as possible to find the right kennel for my needs and lifestyle. Perhaps you could do the same? The extra time and money spent doing hands on research would probably give you the best result
> 
> ...


Yes I visited Von Forell on a Saturday morning on last trip to Aus and met Kris Kotsopoulos. I watched him take a class. He invited me to watch a lady pick up a puppy and ask any questions. Was a great morning and learnt heaps. I notice on the Von Forell Web Site he says he strives for driven uncomplicated temperament. Kris comes across like that himself. Never once said anything about large or small (didn't care) only about performance. I would like to have both (please forgive me for this). Cheers and thanks for your help . http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/icons/icon12.gif


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

kiwixlshepherd said:


> Yes I visited Von Forell on a Saturday morning on last trip to Aus and met Kris Kotsopoulos. I watched him take a class. He invited me to watch a lady pick up a puppy and ask any questions. Was a great morning and learnt heaps. I notice on the Von Forell Web Site he says he strives for driven uncomplicated temperament. Kris comes across like that himself. Never once said anything about large or small (didn't care) only about performance. I would like to have both (please forgive me for this). Cheers and thanks for your help . http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/icons/icon12.gif


Ah yep, Kris Kotsopoulos has bred his males with Sabelcraft bitches in Perth on occasion and has held a few workshops/seminars here. Very knowledgeable guy!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

kiwixlshepherd said:


> Does anyone know a breeder that breeds large German Shepherds that have plenty of working line instincts/drive? Also looking for protective instincts.


If you don't have that in all of New Zealand, in addition to your ranch operations, you may want to start breeding a good dog. Or, are they there and you just don't like the "look of them"? Not sure if the USA is the number one spot in the world to look for a good herding dog in a GSD..... other countries do better.


----------



## kiwixlshepherd (Jun 19, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> If you don't have that in all of New Zealand, in addition to your ranch operations, you may want to start breeding a good dog. Or, are they there and you just don't like the "look of them"? Not sure if the USA is the number one spot in the world to look for a good herding dog in a GSD..... other countries do better.


I have wondered if importing semen might be the way to go.


----------

